# My stickers are ruined!



## nalralz (Jan 5, 2015)

My white Dayan Zhanchi that I got in June 2014 has had well over 5,000+ solves on it and well over 275,000+ turns on it and the stickers are all folding and chipped so bad that I think that it is no longer competition legal. I don't want to replace the stickers and I prefer Dayan. I have a Moyu Weilong and a Aolong V2. I am probably going to use my C4Y cube or get a Dayan Guhong V2, but will the stickers last on the Guhong for over a year of use?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

You can buy Dayan shades from the cubicle.us


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 5, 2015)

the stickers on a guhong will break just as fast as the zanchi. strangely enough, i've probably done 20,000 solves on my weilong and there isn't a hint of damage to the moyu stickers.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 6, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> the stickers on a guhong will break just as fast as the zanchi. strangely enough, i've probably done 20,000 solves on my weilong and there isn't a hint of damage to the moyu stickers.



That was the same for me on my aolong, but 2 months with my weilong (and probably less solves) and now 1 sticker is chipping (cries)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm confused as to why this needed a thread...


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 6, 2015)

This is like arguing that clothes wear out after use or strings on a tennis racket break. They just wear out over time, and you have to replace them.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 6, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> They just wear out over time, and you have to replace them.



But why replace the stickers, which is cheaper, when you can just buy a new cube every time the stickers get a bit scuffed? It makes no sense!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 6, 2015)

MY CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS RUINED!!!!!


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 6, 2015)

This new thread was not necessary. Just order new stickers.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 6, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm confused as to why this needed a thread...



So true... just get a moyu cube and everyone is happy....


----------



## goodatthis (Jan 6, 2015)

lel he knows the number of turns on his cube


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 6, 2015)

goodatthis said:


> lel he knows the number of turns on his cube



Realistically its probably average movecount times # or solves


----------



## nalralz (Jan 6, 2015)

Yup!!! I average about 50-65 moves on the 3x3. I just did an estimate of 5,000 solves (which could be way off) and times it by 55 moves.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Yup!!! I average about 50-65 moves on the 3x3. I just did an estimate of 5,000 solves (which could be way off) and times it by 55 moves.



But you didn't factor in the scramble. Get a stickerless cube, cos no stickers to wear out.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 6, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> the stickers on a guhong will break just as fast as the zanchi. strangely enough, i've probably done 20,000 solves on my weilong and there isn't a hint of damage to the moyu stickers.



Yea, the stickers don't chip . They only move around like they've got their own mind


----------



## nalralz (Jan 9, 2015)

The stickerless cubes are illegal and I already have a stickerless Guhong.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 9, 2015)

nalralz said:


> The stickerless cubes are illegal and I already have a stickerless Guhong.



Stickerless cubes are legal.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 9, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> Stickerless cubes are legal.


They aren't at the moment, but they're likely to be when the 2015 regulations are released.


----------



## Username (Jan 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> So true... just get a moyu cube and everyone is happy....



I almost started crying. 

I don't see how "everyone should get a moyu cube because they are 9001x better"... Dayan cubes are still very good to use. I've found exactly one MoYu 3x3 cube I like, but there are atleast two dayan 3x3's I could consider using as mains


To OP: Just replace the stickers, if you really like the shades then just buy dayan shades


----------



## jms (Jan 10, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I don't want to replace the stickers



Why not? Serious question.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2015)

just buy 40 sets of dayan shade 3x3 stickers and you should be ok.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 11, 2015)

40 sets?!?!?!?!? That is too many. I have 2 c4y 3x3 sticker sets and I don't think I should use them on a dayan. Where is the cheapest place to get dayan stickers?


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 11, 2015)

This should be in the One Answer thread.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah... but I got lots of feedback!!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 11, 2015)

nalralz said:


> 40 sets?!?!?!?!? That is too many. I have 2 c4y 3x3 sticker sets and I don't think I should use them on a dayan. Where is the cheapest place to get dayan stickers?



idk, check cubesmith or the cubicle.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 11, 2015)

You can always buy new shades from thecubicle.us as guysensei said so. You can also get stickers from cubesmith.com too. Or you can always buy a Stickerless cube. Try using your other cubes. I do not have to much experience with this because I am quite new and the majority of my small collection of twisty puzzles are Stickerless.


----------



## dott (Jan 11, 2015)

nalralz said:


> 40 sets?!?!?!?!? That is too many. I have 2 c4y 3x3 sticker sets and I don't think I should use them on a dayan. Where is the cheapest place to get dayan stickers?


Chepest place is championscubestore i think. Its 0.60$ for a pack (2 sets). I ordered some but did not get them yet so i can't tell if they are good.
I got some from fasttech, its 1.15$ there a pack (2 sets) and those are exactly the stickers my zanchi came with.
I also hate to replace stickers, its just a pain in the ass...


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dayan stickers are poor quality. You should put those c4y stickers and you'll be more satisfied than with dayan ones.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 13, 2015)

It will look like I am using a C4Y cube and people will think I am crazy!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 13, 2015)

nalralz said:


> It will look like I am using a C4Y cube and people will think I am crazy!!!



Get cubicle.us stickers in dayan shades maybe?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 13, 2015)

nalralz said:


> It will look like I am using a C4Y cube and people will think I am crazy!!!



You are posting on a website dedicated to the competitive speed solving of a plastic '80s fad. You might need to accept the fact that everyone here is a bit crazy and then move on.


----------



## nalralz (Jan 15, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> You are posting on a website dedicated to the competitive speed solving of a plastic '80s fad. You might need to accept the fact that everyone here is a bit crazy and then move on.



Ha ha! Thanks Drew! You made my day. So is that a yes to the c4y stickers?


----------



## dan41 (Jan 15, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> They aren't at the moment, but they're likely to be when the 2015 regulations are released.



stickerless means no stickers; this is legal, as much as painted cubes.

what is not legal is a cube that reveals colors from the inside or through (translucent).


----------



## raichu555 (Jan 15, 2015)

just buy replacement stickers here!

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-57mm-dayan-c-66_123.html


----------



## nalralz (Jan 22, 2015)

I got some because someone sent me some!!!


----------

